# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Silverlight Enabled WCF

## peteshir

When I create a new Silverlight enabled WCF, in my Silverlight4 website, I ony get the "Service1.svc" file.

The file Service1.svc.vb is not created. According to all that I have read, this file should be created in the App_Code directory but it is not.

What am I missing?

----------


## MattP

You should have a triangle marker in front of your Service1.svc file in Solution Explorer.  Click that and it should expand showing you the code behind file.  If you can't see it make sure the Show All Files button is selected at the top of Solution Explorer.

----------


## peteshir

DUH... I guess I cann't se the forest for the trees.

Thanks

----------

